# This is for "all little girls"...(of the past)...



## Jace (Jan 2, 2022)

Did you have a Muff?...usually a fur hand(s) warmer.

(Sorry, no picture...but "one of the 'dear' SF's posters..will "help me out")


----------



## Gaer (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes, a white fluffy one, when I was very little.
Did you?


----------



## Jace (Jan 2, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Yes, a white fluffy one, when I was very little.
> Did you?


Yes, it as a birthday present(my BD is this mo.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Jace said:


> Did you have a Muff?...usually a fur hand(s) warmer.
> 
> (Sorry, no picture...but "one of the 'dear' SF's posters..will "help me out")


No I never was given one as a child  but one of my sisters' had one.. it was white fur


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2022)

We has a cat called Muffy but all we ever needed in the Winter were woollen gloves.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2022)

I had one. It was a hand-me-down from my older sister and it wasn't in good shape.

Here's a girl with a muff. That's not me. My muff was a dirty white.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2022)

I don't remember ever having one.


----------



## Devi (Jan 2, 2022)

I had one, a whitish fur(?) one. Don't recall what happened to it.


----------



## Jace (Jan 2, 2022)

RubyK said:


> I had one. It was a hand-me-down from my older sister and it wasn't in good shape.
> 
> Here's a girl with a muff. That's not me. My muff was a dirty white.


Yes, Yes..very good example, T Y for posting/sharing.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2022)

Oh, yes, I had a white rabbit-fur "ensemble" when I was three.  White fur coat, hat and muff.  Being the first grandchild on both sides, my grandmothers tended to dress me well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

No, I didn't own a 'muff'.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 2, 2022)

I had one and I hated it. The ribbon that went around my neck from the muff would get twisted on the top button of my coat. This is me with the dreadful thing in 1951. I was seven.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2022)

I can't recall but do remember muffs.


----------



## Jules (Jan 2, 2022)

I so badly wanted one.  Never happened.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 2, 2022)

Growing up in Southern California, I rarely had a coat much less a muff. About the only thing I had was usually a sweater and rarely needed that.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank heaven for little girls


----------



## Jace (Jan 3, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I had one and I hated it. The ribbon that went around my neck from the muff would get twisted on the top button of my coat. This is me with the dreadful thing in 1951. I was seven.View attachment 201956


Aah!..so cute...TY for sharing


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2022)

I had one.  There's a picture of me somewhere using it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 3, 2022)

Nope, I've never even seen any, except on t.v. and in photos.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

The only muffs I had were earmuffs.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes I did. A couple as I recall.  One was white and it matched the fur cuffs and collar on my very dressy snow suit that my grandfather bought me.  I also had a matching hat lined in that fur.


----------



## feywon (Jan 16, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> We has a cat called Muffy but all we ever needed in the Winter were woollen gloves.


We had a cat named Muffy when i was a kid in Florida. Smart, great hunter--trained her litters and that of our other cat who was not the brightest feline.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 16, 2022)

I never had one-like mrstime,I grew up in California where we didn`t even need a warm coat. Pretty much just a sweater would do on a "cold" day.

But dh and I did watch an old movie last night (1949) where the little girl was given a muff for her birthday. Dh had no idea what it was (he grew up the same place I did...)


----------

